# Most Favorite Doxa and Why??



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

The forum seems a bit slow, so I thought this might be a little fun. What is your favorite Doxa and why? Doxa has quite a few different models to choose from now, compared to a couple years ago. I often ask myself...."If I could only keep one......."

Which would it be and why?? If you wouldn't mind, post a picture and a reason.......Plus, vote in the Poll.

For me, I struggle to narrow it down to just one, but I think it would probably be the 300T reissue Seahunter. It is extremely comfortable. I think the miniature diver on the dial looks stupendous. I really like how deep the dial sits beneath the crystal. The case is nice and THICK. To me, it epitomizes Doxa watches. Plus, it has become fairly collectible. The funny thing is, a year ago, I wouldn't even consider buying one of these because I thought the bracelet looked odd. Now, I absolutely love the retro different look and feel. I need to get a better picture of it by itself but this is all I have for now.

What about you guys??










*A picture demonstrating the depth of the dial compared to the 750T Pro. I also really like how thin the "teeth" are on the bezel. It makes it look more "sawtooth" like. If only it had the 60-click bezel vs. the 120-click bezel. To me, the 60-click bezel of the 600T just feels more robust.










These 2 came in a VERY close 2nd and 3rd place for me in this order:
750T GMT Pro
600 T-Graph Pro.
*


----------



## Fynn (Oct 2, 2006)

While I love my Milsharkie 750T, the 1000T Pro is the perfect size for me. I have been eying the 1000T Sharkhunter, but I think my wife would hurt me if another one showed up:rodekaart. I ordered the Milsharky the pro and the deco inside of a month....;-)


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2006)

T-Graph Pro. Size. Weight. Color. Complications. Rarity.


----------



## Mario Escobar (Mar 30, 2006)

My 750T Caribbean, no contest !:-!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

750T Searambler, 

followed by the 750T Divingstar GMT, and the 5000T Sharkie.


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Tough decision. I went with a 750 case...the military Sharkhunter. It's tough, it's stealthy, it's different and just very cool.b-)
Close call with the vintage Shark300T, Carib GMT and 5000T Pro however.
And I really want a 300T Reissue!!!!:-|


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

For me, at the moment it'd be the 750T Pro. Gotta be _orange_!










You know Jason, when the 300T Reissue came out, I was so totally against it I couldn't even think of ordering. I looked it over, and my thoughts were, look at the case. Look at the bracelet. This thing isn't a _reissue_ at all! It resembled a Doxa sure enough, but they'd never done a case or bracelet like that in the past. How could it be a reissue? It was much larger. How could it be a reissue? Certainly, it was in actuality, a_ new _model._ Not_ a reissue of an old model. If I'd just wrapped my brain around that, I might've come off my high horse and ordered one, for the bargain price of, what was it, something ridiculous like $700? Haha...

BTW, I know completely what you mean about the depth of the dial (my favorite feature on this watch). I have a similar look of depth on my Marathon SAR and to some degree, my Breitling Chrono Avenger too... gives a great effect!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

T Bone said:


> .......................If I'd just wrapped my brain around that, I might've come off my high horse and ordered one, for the bargain price of, what was it, something ridiculous like $700? Haha...


I know what you mean. I could have gotten one second-hand last January for a bargain. But, like always I waited until the prices were EXTREMELY high to add my 3 to my collection If only I had waited until just recently........These were going for a STEAL. Warehouse (whse) got the last GREAT deal in my book for his 300T Seahunter. Just over $1000



T Bone said:


> BTW, I know completely what you mean about the depth of the dial (my favorite feature on this watch). I have a similar look of dept on my Marathon SAR and to some degree, my Breitling Chrono Avenger too... gives a great effect!


I never realized this aspect until Scottie got his Seahunter. I kept looking at the dial and thought, "there is something really different that looks great, but I can't put my finger on it". Finally, this is the feature that I realized I liked so much. I believe it is the only Doxa to date that is quite so "deep dish".


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

750T GMT Sharkhunter!

I just love looking at this watch - lots of info at a glance.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

I voted 750T but it's really difficult to narrow it down to just one. Of the two variants that I own, if I had to choose between the 'Rambler and the 'Double R' Caribbean, I'd keep the Caribbean but only because of it's rarity. If rarity/ collectibility weren't a concern, then the Searamber would win out because of it's sheer beauty and uniqueness amongst the reissues.


----------



## captobvious (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only owned four Doxas, and only two currently. Based on my limited firsthand experience I have to say my 1000T Pro. It's the perfect size for me and I'm in love with the orange dial. 

...but my Sharky ain't no slouch! ;-)


----------



## ssmith (Feb 12, 2007)

The 300T Seahunter for sure.............and to think my own dad was able to sucker me into giving it to him:-d. I know he enjoys it though, so it was worth it.


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

The 600T fits me the best, it's my favorite. :-!

The size and weight are a better fit for me than the 750T, and the shallower/flatter caseback is more comfortable on my bony wrist than the caseback of the 1000T.

If I had to pick just one version of the 600T, it would be the Professional dial in Doxa orange. b-)










--Keith


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

I've got a 750T Pro and a 1000T D'Star. Of the two, I have to pass the torch to the 750T.

From the first time I locked it to my wrist in July of '07, I KNEW it was a keeper. It just felt, uh, right. Perfect (for me) size, design, and weight. It reminds me very much of the 6309-7040 that I wore every day for 20+ years.

The D'Star is a really nice piece, and I'm quite happy to have one, but the 750T trumps it in a number of ways. Nothing wrong with that; I wear both more than anything else in the box, and that tells me all I need to know.

Anyone have a 300T re-issue that they don't need any more? I'd like to "test-drive" that model also .... ;-)

Cheers!
Bill


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

I currently have a 750 Pro and a 5000T Pro. I haven't worn the 750 since the Seaconqueror arrived, as I've set it aside for a special young man when he grows up.

However, if that wasn't a factor, and I had to keep only one...I would probably keep the 750, more for sentimental value as it was the first Doxa I owned and I bought it at a time when I couldn't really afford it. I've worn the 750 on a lot of occasions as well as each one of my dives, and I have many fond memories of that watch. 

I truly appreciate the Seaconqueror's technical specs and and I have no doubt I'll be wearing it ten and twenty years from now, but the 750 was my first love. 

Cheers,

Avi


----------



## Bob Breznay (Feb 12, 2006)

*I voted 750T. Why??? Because it's the only Doxa I have(so far);-);-)*

*Me likey my Sharkie:-!:-!*

*Regards*
*Bob:thanks*


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

750 series. ;-)
I don't know why. My Blue GMT is my most favarite. However, I have almost all 750 series passed my hands except DS COSC. I keep almost all except a few. So it is fair for me to give my vote to 750. 
I have yet own any 600 and 1000 and that 5000 starts to grow on me. 
A few months from now, my vote may change :-!


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

My fav would be the Sharky GMT. Why? It is utility with a hint of bling. It has UTC which is huge for me. It's rugged, thick, heavy, retro and just looks and feels cool. At first glance, it looks really complicated but it's straight up simplicity once you know what you are looking at. Great lume, great bracelet, perfect hue/mix of orange with the black. Great at work or at play. I own lots of watches now, but the GMT is always right there in the rotation. If I were to design a watch from scratch, and I was talented, it would end up looking like the 750 Skarky GMT. ;-)


----------



## Kar (Dec 19, 2007)

For me the 300T vintage is the one I adore, but now that I own a 750T I have to say I'm rather partial to it above everything else!


----------



## AdrianM (Aug 14, 2007)

The 300T vintage series. The oldest with the sailing ship on the back. From this series, I like the Sharky most.
Why? Difficult to say. Jaques Cousteau liked it too.
Adrian.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

My favorite by far is the 300T Reissue Seahunter. That diver really make the dial pop too. I like the way the blue is accented on the dial also. The bracelet is another thing that i truly like it is so different then any bracelet. I have actually owned two of these. My first was a bead blasted one that was done by the original owner. I then went and bought one that was not. I decided i like the shiny one better so the bead blasted one was sold.

I have had many Doxa's in my short time here, and sold most. I can say that this one i will have forever. I like it that much.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Jason,

When you configured the poll, you should have made the votes public. This way it gives us something to do when the lurkers vote, but don't back it up with a post.:-d


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Jason,
> 
> When you configured the poll, you should have made the votes public. This way it gives us something to do when the lurkers vote, but don't back it up with a post.:-d


Good point.


----------



## Mark Theken (Mar 13, 2006)

750T Pro COSC. Doxa signature orange dial, COSC accuracy, comfortable rice-bead bracelet, limited production of +/- 120 pieces. Future collectible IMHO.


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a tough question, but after a lot of thought I've voted for the 750T case and come up with this for my top 3:

1) 750T COSC Divingstar
It had to be a 750T case because I find them just so comfortable to wear, and the yellow dial cheers me up everytime I wear it. It's also nice that there are so few of these ;-)









2) 300T Searambler
Only just bought this and I've worn it for most of the last week. If it had a quickset date it would probably be in top spot. 









3) 750T Sharkhunter. 
My first Doxa and still one of my favourites. The black dial / orange minute hand combo is perfect.









Of course this could all change when the new T-Graph is released

Rich


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark Theken said:


> 750T Pro COSC. Doxa signature orange dial, COSC accuracy, comfortable rice-bead bracelet, limited production of +/- 120 pieces. *Future collectible IMHO.*


I can't say that I disagree with you. It is an outstanding watch with a very limited production.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rich, where does that almost perfect 300T Reissue Seahunter fall in the scheme? If you have decided you don't like it, I will be glad to take it off your hands:-d:-d:-d

I guess I just expected to see it closer to the top. I can understand that COSC DS. That has to be in the category of the "rarest of the rare". But, not even a mention of the Seahunter??


----------



## toshi (Oct 5, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> Rich, where does that almost perfect 300T Reissue Seahunter fall in the scheme? If you have decided you don't like it, I will be glad to take it off your hands:-d:-d:-d
> 
> I guess I just expected to see it closer to the top. I can understand that COSC DS. That has to be in the category of the "rarest of the rare". But, not even a mention of the Seahunter??


I guess I'm still tryig to get used to the bracelet. Plus I've been spoilt with incoming watches over the last 2 weeks (3 vintage Omega in addition to the 2 Doxa!). It will get worn though - promise, in fact I'll wear it tomorrow just to please you :-d


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

I have to go with my 600T Pro. It's the first DOXA I bought back in '04, it keeps good time and, considering its rarity, I reckon it's just damn cool! However, over the years it's been joined by a 300T Pro reissue, a 600T DS and a T-Graph, and since I recently purchased a winder (a great purchase!) I'm starting to give the others some wrist time (T-Graph today). But the 600T Pro will always be my pick.

Though, what with the end of the RCD fast approaching, I feel one more may be incoming! Just trying to work out what, a 1000T or a 5000T...

Actually, that might be an interesting poll. Will anyone else be taking advantage of the discount whilst they can, and what would they get?


----------



## Bill (Feb 13, 2006)

Sub300T Seahunter - thickness of case and breadth of bracelet. Folllowed closely by Sub750T Caribbean (blue orange and white - great combination).

Bill


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Though, what with the end of the RCD fast approaching, I feel one more may be incoming! Just trying to work out what, a 1000T or a 5000T...

Actually, that might be an interesting poll. Will anyone else be taking advantage of the discount whilst they can, and what would they get?[/quote]

That should be an interesting poll. I am comtemplating between 1000T DS or 1000T CR.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Currently it is my 2005 T-Graph Sharkhunter.
Can't stop lookin' at it.
The orange hands really pop!
There will be incoming competition though.

Bill


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

b2s said:


> Will anyone else be taking advantage of the discount whilst they can, and what would they get?


That is an interesting question and right now, I can't say for sure. The only DOXAs on my radar are a 750T Whiteshark, a 750T Milshark and a 750T COSC Divingstar. I don't care for the 5000T and I don't care for the 1000T. Except for maybe(and that's a big maybe) the 1000T COSC Pro, and there's not an RCD on that one.

The Whiteshark ranks highest on my want list, because of rarity. I know finding one isn't very likely, so if a good deal comes along on a used Milshark, then that's what will get my $$ that I currently have set aside.

If a Milshark doesn't show up before the RCD expires, I may take advantage of it and get a 750T Pro, provided that they have any left. Although I still don't know about that because you can pick up a lightly used(95-99%) 750T Pro for $1200 or less, and new ones(w/ the RCD) are selling for $1473, if I remember correctly. There's nothing like getting one new from DOXA though, but I don't know if it's worth the extra $200-$400.

The Divingstar will be picked up in April when I return to Grand Cayman for a GUE Tech 1 class. After seeing them again when I was there for the Searaider Rally, I'm really excited about adding that one to the collection.

b2s, I'd be interested to know others buying strategies, in relation to the RCD as well. What do you say guys?


----------



## frogonwheels (Jun 13, 2007)

I really like this picture !!! |>


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

T Bone said:


>


T-bone,

Being that you're in Detroit, shouldn't that be an orange Faygo?:-d:-d


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

I have to go with the 5000 series mainly because IMHO it's the only bracelet I like. In the past, the rice bead bracelet is the only thing that has kept me from purchasing a DOXA, as I love everything else about them!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> That is an interesting question and right now, I can't say for sure. The only DOXAs on my radar are a 750T Whiteshark, a 750T Milshark and a 750T COSC Divingstar. I don't care for the 5000T and I don't care for the 1000T. Except for maybe(and that's a big maybe) the 1000T COSC Pro, and there's not an RCD on that one.
> 
> The Whiteshark ranks highest on my want list, because of rarity. I know finding one isn't very likely, so if a good deal comes along on a used Milshark, then that's what will get my $$ that I currently have set aside.
> 
> ...


I think that I might possibly purchase one of the new T-Graphs. I am not sure if it will be the new Pro or Sharky. I have been holding out to see if the T-Graph Caribbean might be released before the end of the RCD. Honestly, this is the only thing that is on my radar right now. I really have no other interests to this point.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

ebnash said:


> I have to go with the 5000 series mainly because IMHO it's the only bracelet I like. In the past, the rice bead bracelet is the only thing that has kept me from purchasing a DOXA, as I love everything else about them!


I know what you mean. I REALLY did not care for the Rice-bead bracelet when I first saw one in a picture. It was only after placing it on my wrist and wearing it that I fell in love with the classic Doxa bracelet. Now, I absolutely live for the VERY DIFFERENT look of it, and the comfort of the GMT Rice-bead is second to none.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> I really have no other interests to this point.


Are you sure you're not wanting a Searambler? After all, what's a DOXA collection without a little silver it?;-)

Nothing says '60s style like a silver-sunburst Searambler. Man, you've got to get one.:-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Are you sure you're not wanting a Searambler? After all, what's a DOXA collection without a little silver it?;-)
> 
> Nothing says '60s style like a silver-sunburst Searambler. Man, you've got to get one.:-!


I would buy a silver-dialed vintage sharkhunter. I have a lead on one, but the gentleman is not wanting to sell just yet..................Searambler:think::think::think: I don't know, I will think about it;-)


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Subcrawler, only commitment I have now is the new 600T TG Pro. I am plannig to sell one of my Ramblers so that I can fund a new 1000T DS or get a used Sharky (any series, preferably 300T RI :-d), 750 Carib or 600T DS.

I am seriously thinking hard about COSC Mil Sharky and COSC DS.I might have to contact you when you are heading to the Cayman :-d This depends on what I end up with from now. I know that Princeton has COSC Mil Sharky. I do not like PVD in general, but I can see this one as a special exception :-!

It would be nice to have all 750T flavors (only have 3 right now). Well, so much about rambling. I think that the only RCD I will likely use by end of March would be that new TG Pro, 1000DS and 1000Pro (this one is for my buddy wedding present b-)). The rest will be picking up used, or special pieces from ADs.

BTW, I think that you should look at 5000T closely while in Cayman. I am starting to like it more and more everyday |>



subkrawler said:


> That is an interesting question and right now, I can't say for sure. The only DOXAs on my radar are a 750T Whiteshark, a 750T Milshark and a 750T COSC Divingstar. I don't care for the 5000T and I don't care for the 1000T. Except for maybe(and that's a big maybe) the 1000T COSC Pro, and there's not an RCD on that one.
> 
> The Whiteshark ranks highest on my want list, because of rarity. I know finding one isn't very likely, so if a good deal comes along on a used Milshark, then that's what will get my $$ that I currently have set aside.
> 
> ...


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

So far it's the 1000T Pro. Reasons? First, it's Doxa Orange. Then it's the reissue that comes closest to the original. Finally it fits my wrist like it was custom made for me. My 1000T Divingstar comes in a close second followed by my Searambler. I'm pulling the trigger on a Divingstar GMT next week and getting a spare GMT bracelet for my Rambler so the jury's out as to whether this will hold. If everything I've heard about the GMT and the 750 on a GMT bracelet is true, things are definitely going to get interesting.

Joe

PS I was going to pull the trigger on the GMT until I saw the pics of the 5000T Milshark Now I'm not so sure. Maybe I'll go for the standard Sharkie or the Milshark for my last RCD. Gotta make up my mind cause times running out.

I got the DS GMT and a GMT bracelet for The Searambler and it gave new life to the Rambler plus the DS GMT is my new favorite because it keeps almost as good time as a Quartz and it's as comfortable as the 1000Ts. Everything good you've heard about the GMT and the GMT bracelet is true. To anyone ordering the remaining 750's out there, you should substitute the GMT bracelet for the standard when you order. The extra $150 is worth it.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Answering Simon's question, still planning on a Supershark before the end of the RCD, and possibly also a 1000T Pro (having visions of doing a wee bit of custom work on that one ;-)).

Ty, on your thought on the 750T Pro pricing, keep something in mind. It is quite possible that once they are sold out, and the RCD is gone, that the price of the used models will in fact jump substantially to match what other used models purchased at retail might bring. In fact, given it's popularity (the 750T) possibly over the 1000T and 5000T series, it wouldn't surprise me to see it out strip those models at least in the short/near term used market.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Ty, on your thought on the 750T Pro pricing, keep something in mind. It is quite possible that once they are sold out, and the RCD is gone, that the price of the used models will in fact jump substantially to match what other used models purchased at retail might bring. In fact, given it's popularity (the 750T) possibly over the 1000T and 5000T series, it wouldn't surprise me to see it out strip those models at least in the short/near term used market.


I had thought of that but since the Pro isn't as high on the list as the two Sharkhunter variants, I was letting the "wants" over-ride a sound buying strategy.

I think it could go either way though. Sure used prices could jump once the RCD is over, but ther's a large DOXA customer base that is mentally locked into the RCD pricing. With us old timers, we're going to have a tough time getting comfortable paying anything over $1500 for a used 750T. I think there's more veteran DOXA buyers out there than new, so that could help keep prices stable.

Now if for some reason we had a large influx of new DOXA buyers, ones that have never tasted the old pricing, then yes...used DOXA prices could come up to match the new, higher AD pricing.

Really a hard call but if you look at the 600T as an example, it's pricing has stayed fairly solid. At least with the Pro and Sharkhunter.

Tell me T, what should I do??:-s:-d:-d


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> I would buy a silver-dialed vintage sharkhunter. I have a lead on one, but the gentleman is not wanting to sell just yet..................Searambler:think::think::think: I don't know, I will think about it;-)


Jason, 
You mean one of these?


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

Asking us to choose is rather cruel, it's like asking us to choose between our friends and which one we would keep. But if I had to choose it would be between my 600 T-graph Pro and my 300T Reissue Divingstar.


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

I have two Doxa but one is my favorite and is actually one of my favorites out of all my watches! Why? PVD and the size is right. My only issue is the lack of PVD on the case back and the inside of the clasp!

paul:-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

whse said:


> Jason,
> You mean one of these?


What a Beaut!! That is the one. Didn't know that you had one of those Warehouse!


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd have to say my reissue Caribbean 750T. Started me on this Doxa rip. :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> What a Beaut!! That is the one. Didn't know that you had one of those Warehouse!


That IS beautiful! Started out 6 months ago not much liking Doxas and now I got the GMT DS, which I'm crazy about. I like the 750 Searambler too, but that 300T is stunning. Strikes me as one of those elusive perfect watches...man how the tide changes.

Sean


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh yah, picked it up about a year and a half ago. But I'll trade it to you for your Reissue 300T Sharkhunter in a heartbeat. That one you have is gorgeous. Randy


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Too tough a question.
Until the past month or so, I would have said "the 750 series, hands down".
But, the more I wear the 5000s, the more I like them. There's just something about the big case and great bracelet that moves me.

Steve


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Very interesting how everyone has their own flavor of Doxa. It's what makes the watch world-go-round. :-d

For me it is my 600T-Graph Sharky. Great dial design and layout, Nice beefy case, beautiful beads of rice bracelet, high end movement and rarity round it out to make it my favorite.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with you Demo. It is a Fantastic watch, the watch that I chose to wear for the Super-Bowl


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi,
I would always prefer the vintage ones. My favourite Doxa is my Sub 300 Professional from 1967 with plexiglass and flat case. Only produced with this details for one year, it's more rare than the later series which were produced in higher rates. My little collection features a few more subs but this one I like the most.
In exception of the 600t the newer ones are too big and too heavy for me (I had to find out with my 750t). 
Regards from Germany
Holger


----------



## Kar (Dec 19, 2007)

Great photo Sub300Pro - wow - I love pictures of these old and sometimes eclectic vintage Subs


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

subpro300 said:


> <snip>
> In exception of the 600t the newer ones are too big and too heavy for me (I had to find out with my 750t).
> Regards from Germany
> Holger


 I agree, Holger ... and as Dr. Pete as observed, I also find the caseback design of the 1000T is not as comfortable as that of the 600T. I am, unfortunately, disappointed when the Doxa folks say "Trust us, we know what we are doing!" when the facts show that their current case design trend is away from what I prefer, alas.

Hopefully titanium will make an appearance soon ... until then fortunately the 600T is still available in good quality at good prices! b-)

--Keith


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

For me, it is the 750 T series and heres why: besides the obvious beautiful retro looks, the 750T's size being 44mm doesn't seem that big on my wrist, more over just right! I had a 1000T Sharkhunter and I knew it was 42mm but it seemed, well, small. I have a Ball MadCow that is 42mm and it just seemed bigger when in reality they are the same width. I decided to get a 750T at 44mm and I am really pleased. It sits very very comfy on my wrist, way better then my Rolex sub ever did. It's funny because I had an IWI 44mm Marine Diver that I felt was way to big and I could never pull off a 44mm watch. To my delight, Doxa did it with perfection and style. If you don't have the 750T SeaRambler, get one! No picture can do this watch justice! The glossy hands seem to "jump" off that remarkably shiny sunburst dial! I am telling you the contrast is...well...I'm in awe!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

e-man67 said:


> If you don't have the 750T SeaRambler, get one! No picture can do this watch justice! The glossy hands seem to "jump" off that remarkably shiny sunburst dial! I am telling you the contrast is...well...I'm in awe!


Glad to see I'm not the only one lovin' the 'Rambler.:-!

You bring up an excellent point and it's always echoed by Searambler owners. The point that pictures don't do the watch justice and that it's way more stunning in person.

It's a well know fact that the Searambler hasn't been a very good seller, compared to the others. I have to wonder if it's for the very same reason that the watch doesn't look as good in pictures. After all, that's mostly what we've had to go on, unless we were luck enough to know someone who owned one and got to check theirs out first hand.

It would be interesting to see if the popularity changes, once prospective 'Rambler buyers see one in person, like at an AD. Perhaps we'll never know though, since it looks like it's going to be a long time before the 'Rambler reemerges in a 1000T skin.


----------



## Jinxstarr (May 28, 2007)

Everyone talking about the Searambler, plus the fact that at last count there were only 7 in stock, and considering the fact that the RCD expires in a couple of months and that according to Doxa a T-Graph version will not come around for quite a while, have made me place an order for the 750 version a few minutes ago (and this only a few days after getting my 5000 COSC Sharkie :-!). This will be my 5th Doxa - I think it's redundant to say that I'm deep in the grips of Doxaholism (and will probably need another Doxa watch roll soon)... :-d

Cristian


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Jinxstarr said:


> Everyone talking about the Searambler, plus the fact that at last count there were only 7 in stock, and considering the fact that the RCD expires in a couple of months and that according to Doxa a T-Graph version will not come around for quite a while, have made me place an order for the 750 version a few minutes ago (and this only a few days after getting my 5000 COSC Sharkie :-!). This will be my 5th Doxa - I think it's redundant to say that I'm deep in the grips of Doxaholism (and will probably need another Doxa watch roll soon)... :-d
> 
> Cristian


Sweet Jinx!!:-! Welcome to the 'Rambler club and promise you'll take a few pics and give us you honest opinion of it once it lands in sunny GC.


----------



## Jinxstarr (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Subkrawler - was actually wearing my 5000 last weekend while going through my first 2 days of the PADI certification (who knew a pool at 75F could be THAT cold?!?! :-d) - hoping that by the time Searaider 2008 takes place I'll have a few dives under my belt and be able to join you guys on some of the dives... :-!

Cristian


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Jinxstarr said:


> Thanks Subkrawler - was actually wearing my 5000 last weekend while going through my first 2 days of the PADI certification (who knew a pool at 75F could be THAT cold?!?! :-d) - hoping that by the time Searaider 2008 takes place I'll have a few dives under my belt and be able to join you guys on some of the dives... :-!


Right on!! Glad to hear you're in the midst of training.

In fact, why don't you block out that time and join us for *all* of the dives.:-!


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

Only can be one favourite as far as I'm concerned. My first Doxa and now my only Doxa. I won't post a pic to spare someone a few sighs.:-d;-)
750T Sharkhunter (Whiteshark)
Alasdair


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Alas said:


> Only can be one favourite as far as I'm concerned. My first Doxa and now my only Doxa. I won't post a pic to spare someone a few sighs.:-d;-)
> 750T Sharkhunter (Whiteshark)
> Alasdair


+1:-d;-)


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

+2:-!


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

You are going to LOVE the Rambler! The sheen on that silver face is awesome!!!! Let us know when you get it!:-!



Jinxstarr said:


> Everyone talking about the Searambler, plus the fact that at last count there were only 7 in stock, and considering the fact that the RCD expires in a couple of months and that according to Doxa a T-Graph version will not come around for quite a while, have made me place an order for the 750 version a few minutes ago (and this only a few days after getting my 5000 COSC Sharkie :-!). This will be my 5th Doxa - I think it's redundant to say that I'm deep in the grips of Doxaholism (and will probably need another Doxa watch roll soon)... :-d
> 
> Cristian


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Honestly, I am a bit surprised that it has been *SO* lopsided favoring the 750T Case reissue. I definitely prefer the diameter and heft of the 750T over some of the other models. I expected it to be popular, but not so overwhelmingly the winner thus far. Like someone already stated though, it is an unfair question ("which is your favorite?") as I have SEVERAL that I love for different reasons.

Keep the replies coming. Excellent stuff thus far:-!:-!


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess it has to be my 600T Pro, as it was my 1st, also the size IMHO is spot on, love the rice bead (they should have stuck with a thicker version for the 5000T!).
cheers
Mark


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

OK, so I am a so called "lurker" and have answered with the 5000T Pro. I find all the comments here fascinating and very interesting. The 5000T is my only Doxa though I am about to buy a 750T Caribbean GMT with my RCD. Maybe I am not a typical Doxa buyer and am one of the new breed that I hear Doxa is trying to attract.

I have a very small wrist (6.5 inch) and the watch wears and looks much better than a 44mm Panerai (I never really got on with my PAM90 and sold it recently).

I love the bracelet design, the HRV, the sheer size and weight and even the polished metal indices of the 5000. To me, off center logos don't matter a bit. I guess I am not a traditionalist - to me it is a bit like saying air cooled engines are better than water cooled (there's a great debate since I suspect quite a lot of you guys are Harley guys and think just that!)

So I like to celebrate our differences. I really do enjoy the debates and opinions here. We all share one thing in common - we love our Doxa's. The reasons why are never quite the same.

By the way, I am an Englishman living in the Philippines. I recommend this country for many things including some fantastic diving.

Good luck to you all. :-!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

cebu80cruiser said:


> OK, so I am a so called "lurker" and have answered with the 5000T Pro. I find all the comments here fascinating and very interesting. The 5000T is my only Doxa though I am about to buy a 750T Caribbean GMT with my RCD. Maybe I am not a typical Doxa buyer and am one of the new breed that I hear Doxa is trying to attract.
> 
> I have a very small wrist (6.5 inch) and the watch wears and looks much better than a 44mm Panerai (I never really got on with my PAM90 and sold it recently).
> 
> ...


Good to see you and apprecaite your comment. I am too have 6.75" and Doxas are only very few big watches that do not make look like a moving around joke :-d
I might be heading off to Cebu actually around March to visit a few projects and thereby staffs. May be we can have Doxa Philipinnes GTG :-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

cebu80cruiser said:


> OK, so I am a so called "lurker" and have answered with the 5000T Pro. I find all the comments here fascinating and very interesting. The 5000T is my only Doxa though I am about to buy a 750T Caribbean GMT with my RCD. Maybe I am not a typical Doxa buyer and am one of the new breed that I hear Doxa is trying to attract.
> 
> I have a very small wrist (6.5 inch) and the watch wears and looks much better than a 44mm Panerai (I never really got on with my PAM90 and sold it recently).
> 
> ...


Grahame,

Fourteen posts in two months, and all of them here on the DOXA forum. I wouldn't call you a lurker, just a casual visitor.;-)

Glad you're liking your 5KT Pro. I remember when you were trying to figure out which one to buy.

Post pics if you can, especially in those clear, blue Philippine waters.:-!


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

If you are in Cebu, definitely let me know. There is plenty to see and do here. Not sure if you have been here before or not, but a little local knowledge goes a long way in this part of the world.

As for pictures, I lost my camera in the move here from Singapore so only have the one on my cell phone. Will try and get a few shots over the next week or so. I am LOVING my new watch more than any I have ever owned.

By the way, I notice a few forum members have the Marathon G-SAR. This watch intrigues me and I want to try and pick one up. Any advice on how to do that (sorry - bad question on the Doxa forum I know....)


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Never been there Grahame, but my home town in BKK, Thailand. Not that far off. Surely will give you a hauler if I end up heading that way in about a month from now. And thanks for your super duper kind gesture :thanks


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

Ahh, Bangkok, I will be there on Sunday for a few days - it is my second home. Send me a PM and I will give you my contact details.

I took a couple of VERY quick and dirty photo's with my cell phone. They really are bad, but for those of you in the grips of winter, that is called a palm tree and blue sky! b-) It is real hot here today....

All the best,


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi there Graeme

Sitting in chilly old London town, all this talk of the Philippines and Thailand make me want to follow my favourite holiday route to BK, Koh Samui and Koh Tao. For a month! 

Great looking watch there you've got there. I'm still trying to decide between one of them and a 1000T Pro. You haven't made it any easier...

Simon


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Simon,

I am a Londoner myself and was there last month so I know how you feel.

Have you seen and tried on either model? Although the 1000T is in itself quite large, they look much smaller on the wrist than the size suggests. With the current trend towards larger watches, I personally felt that the 1000T was a little small. The extra features of the 5000T swung it for me over a 750T which is a similar size - bracelet, improved movement, HRV.....

My Seadweller gets no wrist time now and I have no regrets as to my choice. Only problem now is I have to get a 750T GMT Caribbean before the returning customer discount ends. The disease has another victim.

When are you planning your next Thai adventure? I am fortunate enough to visit once or twice a month. Again, PM me if you are heading out this way. I travel a lot and can easily modify my plans to meet friends and fellow enthusiasts!

Take care,


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Grahame, nice :thanks I will PM you and give you my contact info. I am taking off next Sunday. Though there will be about a few weeks of business agenda, but I am sure will head down to Similan, Surin, Nang Yuan, and Tao Islands for a few weeks :-d
I am from BKK, but went to college down south and can't wait to be still and chilling down there soon b-)


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

simon bradfield said:


> Hi there Graeme
> 
> Sitting in chilly old London town, all this talk of the Philippines and Thailand make me want to follow my favourite holiday route to BK, Koh Samui and Koh Tao. For a month!
> 
> ...


Been there quite a few, haven't ya. Next trip you need to check out some new places. BTW, did you forget to list Koh Pagyan :-d 
Cheers


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Graeme

I've got a couple of 600T's (a Pro and the most astonishingly accurate Divingstar), a 600T-Graph Pro and a 300T Reissue (Pro again, I like orange). I just think that with the thicker, 120 click bezel a 1000T Pro would be the ultimate DOXA for me. Like the 600T, but better!

But then there's the 5000T... all the pictures I've seen make it look amazing, and completely different from a 600T. And as my lovely new wife points out, "Change is good." But I'm still no closer to deciding. Obviously I could go for both, but then I'd end up with a lovely new ex-wife! Hey ho...

As for Thailand, not sure when I/we'll be out there next, but will certainly PM you. Always good to meet up with good folk overseas. 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

b2s said:


> +2:-!


Well seen as I've just taken some new pics i thought I'd post one. Although I loved the Seahunter I had and moved on to a good home, the ****** still does something for me. I realise the hands/dial combination is common on other model Sharkhunters but it just looks so right on the 750T.
Cheers
Alasdair


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> Honestly, I am a bit surprised that it has been *SO* lopsided favoring the 750T Case reissue. I definitely prefer the diameter and heft of the 750T over some of the other models. I expected it to be popular, but not so overwhelmingly the winner thus far.


I think it has to do with the fact that for many of us, It's the model that started the addiction. You never forget your first love.

Also based on production numbers alone, there are many more 750T owners out there than anything else. It's the model that's seen the most exposure, so it would reason that it would have the most following.

For me, it's the closest to perfection that DOXA has produced thus far. The size is right, the look is classic and it's a very useful instrument underwater. It's a tool watch, but is refined enough to wear to the finest of occasions.:-!


----------



## xno (Mar 10, 2006)

I like the 750T Pro for it's design, but the 300T Pro is THE ONE for sentimental reasons.


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

cebu80cruiser said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I am a Londoner myself and was there last month so I know how you feel.
> 
> ...


Hi cebu80cruiser,

I was born and raised in Cebu, now residing in USA (Missouri). I am pleased of your comments regarding Cebu, because it truly is a beautiful place. Hope you're enjoying the warm hospitality and food. I am from Talisay, and my wife is from Carcar. Hope to see you on our vacation.

Do you know if there are any Doxa AD's in Cebu?


----------



## cebu80cruiser (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Kuya,

My wife is from Biliran but we settled in Cebu as a good compromise between City and Province. There is a new dealer in Cebu in the SM Mall North Wing selling DOXA's. They claim to be an AD and the first and only one in the Philippines. Have quite a reasonable selection of watches but with import duty and VAT something like 30% over what you pay in the US (list price that is). I bought mine on line and had it delivered to a friend.

If and when you are back send a PM and look me up. I love this country!

All the best,


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

My 750T Pro DP edition. Best fit, Best Looks Love Orange.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

jmoors said:


> My 750T Pro DP edition. Best fit, Best Looks Love Orange.


John, good to see you back. I know I'm getting way off topic here, but how did everything go in Roatan?


----------



## eeyan (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Grahame,

I'm very glad you like it here in the Philippines and enjoying Cebu and its beaches. You really have an awesome 5000T Pro!!!

And for all friends here who'd like diving and Doxa's, the Philippines will greet you with a very warm welcome. Summer here is coming up and welcome smiles are abound.

Awesome beaches are here in the Island of Palawan, in Bohol, Cebu and lots of others and hope you guys would visit us someday :-!:-!:-!


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

love the feel and look of the older t-graphs.one of my favorites.Bob:-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

shark bait bob said:


> love the feel and look of the older t-graphs.one of my favorites.Bob:-!


For some reason, I just KNEW you were going to post a picture of that GREAT watch. That is a real keeper IMHO


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Just trying to keep up with your awesome collection  Thanks
Bob


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> John, good to see you back. I know I'm getting way off topic here, but how did everything go in Roatan?


It was great!!! But I spent almost all my time in training. Got 5 Speciality Certs, AOW, Rescue Diver, and EFR ... so was able to finish up and get my Master Scuba Diver Rating.

Of course I extended our stay from 1 week to 2 weeks ... man if I could only have pushed for 3 weeks :-!

I'll try and get some pics ready and posted over the weekend ... only one pick with the 750 underwater but some good reef pics.

Also someone asked if I was wearing a DOXA more on that also in another thread.

Been trying to catch up here at work and almost there!! hahaha


----------



## mambo (Mar 23, 2007)

vintage for me


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

The numbers on the poll are really starting to get interesting. It says a lot about the T Graph that it's right up there with the 1000T especially considering it's rarity. It's good to see the 5000T is well represented. The amazing thing is the popularity of the 300T reissue which like the T Gtaph is very rare. Owning the 1000T and 600T I understand why the 600T comes out second best. The 600 is a great watch and until the 1000 was my fav but, for me the 1000 has all those little details that make it the closest to the vintages. When I get my GMT I'll be able to see first hand how those stack up in the lineup. This is turning out to be a real good poll.:-!

Joe


----------



## santi (Feb 4, 2008)

Really vintages Doxa, because I love the goods old times ;-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

jmoors said:


> It was great!!! But I spent almost all my time in training. Got 5 Speciality Certs, AOW, Rescue Diver, and EFR ... so was able to finish up and get my Master Scuba Diver Rating.
> 
> Of course I extended our stay from 1 week to 2 weeks ... man if I could only have pushed for 3 weeks :-!
> 
> ...


Glad you guys made it back OK and can't wait to see the pics.

Take your time though, I know what a pain it is trying to catch up on work when your brain is still in "play mode".


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd have to say my Favorites are the T.Graphs. I have 2 vintage T.graphs,1 2005 reissue and the new reissue Sharkhunter t.Graph on order.I guess I just like the style of the T.Graphs. I would have to say the vintage T.Graph Professional is another favorite(Grail) I wish i could get my hands on.


----------



## patriot021 (Feb 18, 2008)

DOXA SUB5000T Military Sharkhunter- it's the only one I have, so far:-!


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow! A two-to-one slam dunk for the 750T. :-! Is anyone else really suprised by this landslide? I love my 750T Sharkie, but it was two editions ago. :-s


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Doug507 said:


> Wow! A two-to-one slam dunk for the 750T. :-! Is anyone else really suprised by this landslide? I love my 750T Sharkie, but it was two editions ago. :-s


No surprise here. The others are really quite new, the 750T is still the most successful to date of the reissues with nearly all 5000 pcs. sold.

I'd guess in two years, when there will probably be other new models of the SUBS having been released, and the 1000T and 5000T starting to near the end (maybe not? :-s) of their own (larger) limited production run, you might very well get a different answer. Then again, maybe not :-d.


----------



## tfuller (Jan 30, 2008)

The 5000T aren't a re-issue are they? I thought that it was an entirely new design?


----------



## lagrinin (Sep 1, 2006)

I finally voted and it was with the majority. 750T (Skark), I think its just me but the hands show up better in dim light on darker dials:think:.


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Have to go with the 3 register T-graph sharky. :-!


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the 750T mil shark.


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to go with the 5000T Professional...I haven't taken it off since receiving it about a month ago (thanks Nick!). While I still have a few Doxas in my stable, this is the only one that gets any wrist time. I don't even have one as a back up on my winder :-d!


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

Vintage mellow yellow


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Mordaunt said:


> Vintage mellow yellow


*NICE* watches there Chris


----------



## tista (Oct 13, 2006)

Vintage were made for actual divers and the new ones are made for desk divers. No contest. I know, the new ones may be more dive-worthy, but the designs are derivative and prices are for suits - merino wool kind, not neoprene. Back in the day, I would guess the design/R&D department was way more important than the marketing department, which seems to be the sole employees of Doxa these days. I love the new T-Graph, but as the progeny of greatness, it's gonna pale a bit.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

tista said:


> Vintage were made for actual divers and the new ones are made for desk divers. No contest. I know, the new ones may be more dive-worthy, but the designs are derivative and prices are for suits - merino wool kind, not neoprene.


Can't agree with you there.;-)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I must respectfully disagree with you as well


----------



## tista (Oct 13, 2006)

*Touché, fellas...*

Is that a tropical weight Merino wool wetsuit?

Yeah, yeah, yeah - like I said: the newer ones may be more dive worthy, I just think that the originals were more likely designed by divers and inherently, I'm inclined to like them better than pieces I'm sure were made bigger due to market trends, not input from dive professionals.

Now where's my searambler 300? It's time for a bath...

Hardcore, real-deal, professional vintage:


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Touché, fellas...*



tista said:


> Is that a tropical weight Merino wool wetsuit?
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah - like I said: the newer ones may be more dive worthy, I just think that the originals were more likely designed by divers and inherently, I'm inclined to like them better than pieces I'm sure were made bigger due to market trends, not input from dive professionals.
> 
> ...


I have to admit......That is a true diver. Problem is, I have several vintages and I will NEVER go diving with them as they are irreplaceable. Now, about the size.....I kinda think it is a toss-up. They really are not that noticeably different in size for it to make a difference. I am actually on the hunt for a 600T version to use as my "real diver" The Military Sharkhunter that is pictured in my dive photos went to another home. I am actually thinking of replacing it with one of the smaller-sized Doxas, plus I love the 60-click bezel on the vintages and the 600Ts.

Great looking watch btw...........

Mine says hello;-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Touché, fellas...*



jclevoy said:


> I am actually on the hunt for a 600T version to use as my "real diver".


Sharky or Pro?:think:


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Touché, fellas...*



subkrawler said:


> Sharky or Pro?:think:


Maybe a DS.........


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Touché, fellas...*



jclevoy said:


> Maybe a DS.........


Well gee..you just had one basically knocking at your back door, and you let it get away to Yamahaki.:-d


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Touché, fellas...*



subkrawler said:


> Well gee..you just had one basically knocking at your back door, and you let it get away to Yamahaki.:-d


Funny thing is.......I called Scottie to tell him to go ahead and hold it for me (after he had it up for sale for a week) and he said, "uh, I just sold it. Why, you never were even interested in that watch and now you want it?" I just have had a desire for that one lately.........


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Touché, fellas...*

My vote is for the 600T Pro. It fits me the best and feels the best on my wrist and I like the orange dial. If my 1000T Pro had a 600T caseback, it would be my favorite. The 1000T just feels too top heavy and doesn't sit as well as the 600T.

I used to own a 300T Pro reissue and have tried on a 750T and the 300T felt too heavy and the 750T looked too big on my wrist. The 5000T Sharkhunter looks great but I think it would also look too big on me.

With the upcoming price increases, I think my days of buying new Doxa's are over.

Wayne


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

I love my 750 GMT Sharkhunter. Looks great and feels perfect on my wrist. My 300T Seahunter comes in at a very close 2nd. It also has a comfortable bracelet and fabulous looks.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't help it. I keep going back to this one.

I was in Boston all last week and wore the 750T. great watch and got a lot of comments. But soon as I got home out came old faithful. Just something about it. Size, shape, weight, fell, dial depth, comfort, height. It has them all perfectly for me. Now what I want to see is the 1000T with a much flatter caseback and flat crystal. Ain't gonna happen, but that would be the ultimate homage SUB.

Pete


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> I know what you mean. I could have gotten one second-hand last January for a bargain. But, like always I waited until the prices were EXTREMELY high to add my 3 to my collection If only I had waited until just recently........These were going for a STEAL. Warehouse (whse) got the last GREAT deal in my book for his 300T Seahunter. Just over $1000
> 
> I never realized this aspect until Scottie got his Seahunter. I kept looking at the dial and thought, "there is something really different that looks great, but I can't put my finger on it". Finally, this is the feature that I realized I liked so much. I believe it is the only Doxa to date that is quite so "deep dish".


The 300t reissue Seahunter is the greatest of them all. Whatever jason described it is the way I see it. I was after one for for quite a while but luck came my way, after I lost smithie's bid war, I got one for $1,050 including an Orbita winder. Mint shape too with all the papers certificates etc. The only thing missing is the Blue Sharkie strap... but I'll find one one day!!! I got a 300t reissue as well but the little diver on the SeaHunter makes all the difference!! This is my vote!!!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

AdrianM said:


> The 300T vintage series. The oldest with the sailing ship on the back. From this series, I like the Sharky most.
> Why? Difficult to say. Jaques Cousteau liked it too.
> Adrian.


Is this the one, Adrian? Cousteau liked it and Robert Redford wore it in "The three days of the Condor"...


----------

